# Vintage Liqueur Bottle  CUSENIER ORANGE



## michaelsnake (May 1, 2010)

Have some very old Liqueur Bottles would like to share a few and see if anyone can give a ballpark figure on worth, Found them in my attic when I bought my house which is 1869. 
 See Bottle photos. ALL these are Cork bottles. 
 1st one is one I`m selling on ebay at this time. A CUSENIER ORANGE CURACAO EXTRA SEC 84 PROOF 3/4 QUART Am real curious about this one as within 10 minutes of putting up on Ebay start bid $20.00, someone bid on it. I use the name the-snakeman on Ebay if anyone wants to check this bottle out. I have several photos up with it.


----------

